# UK hands over responsibility for PR in northern Afghanistan to Sweden



## big bad john (16 Mar 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/InDepth/UkHandsOverResponsibilityForProvincialReconstructionInNorthernAfghanistan.htm

UK hands over responsibility for provincial reconstruction in northern Afghanistan
16 Mar 06 
Defence Secretary John Reid today heaped praise on UK Forces in Mazar-e-Sharif, as the UK formally handed over responsibility of the Provincial Reconstruction to Sweden.



The Mazar-E-Sharif Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT) under UK command has been helping to extend the authority of the central government, and facilitating development and reconstruction.  Most notable has been its success in supporting security sector reform, disarming, demobilising and reintegrating illegally armed militias. 

Earlier this week the largest cache of weapons ever recovered in Afghanistan was handed over as part of the Disarmament of Illegally Armed Groups (DIAG) initiative driven by PRT the UK-led reconstruction team.

Defence Secretary John Reid said:

"UK troops in Mazar-E-Shariff have played a vital role in supporting Afghanistan’s national security forces.  Our troops have been pivotal in encouraging local warlords to disarm and to acknowledge that Afghanistan is now a democracy. 

"UK Armed forces in Mazar-e-Sharif have achieved remarkable things in helping secure a sustainable future in the North, and Swedish officials are in a strong position to consolidate the progress made by them.

"I am extremely proud of what our troops have achieved." 

The most recent haul was volunteered by powerful local groups who have been persuaded through the efforts of UK troops to disarm.  The cache contained some 15,000 anti-personnel and 10,000 anti tank mines. 

The UK PRT has also been active in monitoring the security situation, liaising between opposing factions, facilitating police reform, providing intelligence to the Afghan counter narcotics authorities, and providing election support. 

"UK troops in Mazar-E-Shariff have played a vital role in supporting Afghanistan’s national security forces."

Secretary of State for Defence John Reid
The PRT is part of international efforts to expand the authority of the Government of Afghanistan, facilitate Security Sector Reform and enable reconstruction. In addition to military personnel, it includes representatives of the Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) and the Department for International Development (DFID). 

It works through close co-operation with the local security forces, and government and aid agencies. UK troops have also played a key role in supporting Afghanistan’s national security forces- as well as encouraging local warlords to disarm and to acknowledge that Afghanistan is now a democracy. 

Handing over control of the PRT at Mazar-e-Sharif, enables UK Armed Forces to set up a new British led PRT at Lashkar Gar, the capital of Helmand province, which will be staffed and protected by 16 Air Assault Brigade.

As in the North, the PRT will be based on a triumvirate of the British military commander and officials from the Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) and the Department for International Development (DFID).

The International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) commands the PRTs in Northern & Southern Afghanistan. The UK PRT is based in Mazar-e-Sharif, the largest city in northern Afghanistan, situated close to the Uzbekistan border. The PRTs support the local government as well as non-governmental organisations in their efforts to rebuild the country at the regional level. 

Principally, they are involved in fostering relations with the key political figures whilst, at the same time, promoting the Afghan national governmental initiatives to improve security and carry forward reconstruction within Afghanistan. The PRTs form smaller self-sufficient teams, known as Military Observer Teams (MOTs), which travel out to the more remote regions to meet with the local community and regional leaders, with the aim of promoting the authority of central and regional government.


----------

